# Need Help: ID and Sex of Huntsman



## marvindu (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi guys I caught a huntsman spider near our garage. It's one of the bigger ones I've seen. After a week of trying to catch it, I finally caught it last night. I was just wondering if anyone knew what the scientific name of this spider is. And if anyone can help tell the sex, it would be greatly appreciated. Any caresheets available for them?


----------



## Banshee05 (Nov 4, 2007)

hi,
it seems to be that you caught a heteropoda venatoria FEMALE!


----------



## Arachnotized (Nov 4, 2007)

Thats an extremely beautiful spider..what a find!


----------



## beetleman (Nov 4, 2007)

:clap: wow very nice, yup female


----------



## marvindu (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks. Is there any caresheet for these species?


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Nov 5, 2007)

hi,
try searching the forum/internet for caresheets.
Since this species spread almost all over the world (originally native to Asia), it is very tolernat towards different temperatures and humidities. You could also keep it free in your room ^^


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 7, 2007)

Improver said:


> You could also keep it free in your room ^^


this is true, but then you'll have to clean up after the spider.


----------



## Alakdan (Nov 9, 2007)

KyuZo said:


> this is true, but then you'll have to clean up after the spider.


Not really.  I have these spiders roaming inside my house.  They are good pest control.


----------



## JDMjoseDK (Dec 12, 2014)

beetleman said:


> :clap: wow very nice, yup female


Indeed, yes a beautiful female!
And that Venatoria (if its true) is a 
Very awesome catch! One of th biggest
Specimen of huntsman species


----------



## Hanska (Dec 12, 2014)

I just got my H.venatoria female yesterday. Tho as they don't run around walls in Europe I had to pay 30e(37us) for mine.
Here's Frank Indiviglios caresheet:
http://blogs.thatpetplace.com/thatreptileblog/tag/huntsman-spider/#.VIqyLXv4y-c


----------



## The Snark (Dec 12, 2014)

Hanska said:


> I just got my H.venatoria female yesterday. Tho as they don't run around walls in Europe I had to pay 30e(37us) for mine.


----------



## Hanska (Dec 12, 2014)

The Snark said:


>


I know, just catch me a few and send 'em this way and I swear to love them.

Even in european standards it was a hefty price but I finally got one. And the price I got the other spiders in the same order it was basically free.

Huntsmen are just something I find to be the most interesting spiders ever, even over jumpers and their superior traits.(in a way). We have only a single huntsman in Finland, Micrommata virenscens. Though small it's bright green... But SO small.

After all 30e is something I can waste in an evening in a bar.. not getting spiders...


----------

